# Chaos Defiler - worth it or not



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I own a defiler but have never used it, as the title suggests i'm trying to figure out if the Defiler is a worthy choice in a 5th Edition CSM army...what are your thoughts....


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i have used the defiler and i recomend it by far. its a great help being able to lay down punishing fire and also wreak havok in combat.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

The fact that it has fleet shouldnt go to waste. I always give mine an extra CC weapon and twin-linked heavy flamer. For its size though, armour 12 sucks. If it was 13,13,10 i would be happy to field it...maybe 3! but in general, 1 defiler alone in a list is a points sink. 

I dont have 3 so i dont know how they would fair but if i did, i'd use my first turn to shoot their battle cannons at anything that can shoot the defilers down. 2nd turn i move as fast as i can and fleet so i can assult on turn 2/3 possibly.


----------



## myrmedon (Feb 1, 2008)

Im currently using 2 single unit Obliterators, would swaping them for a Defiler be worth it? 
now the Oblits are T4 all those extra wounds they seem to take is killing them off rather quick atm


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Go defiler all the way. Their hefty suppressive fire is reason enough to use them, and their amazing resilience due to daemonic possession helps them continue to fire constantly.

Well worth it.


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Or it could die to a single shot from a high-strength ranged weapon. Ah such is the gamble with a vehicle model though...


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Really I would say that a defiler is a great choice when you are not quite sure what your going to face, it can shoot and assault well the only problem is preventing it being the target, make your force a mechanized one though and it should fare better (more targets for the enemy to pick from should help)


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Whenever I use my defiler, it usually has ungodly ammounts of fire thrown at it. As stated before, 12 frontal armor makes for an easy target for your oponent. What I have found to be effective is to walk it forward behind a rhino(s) or a land raider to gain a cover save, and throw out battlecannon shots. Gaining a cover save and the fact that the defiler has demonic possession has kept it around for a few rounds when I have been lucky.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the defiler, I often take three when I can. Great against almost any enemy. Mgtymouze makes a good point about the armour - it is not fantastic and will attract lots of fire. However you can use that to your advantage and advance while the enemy focuses on taking out the defilers.
The defiler is very worthy!


----------



## Frelf (Sep 7, 2008)

I like having a defiler around so it gives everyone something scary to shoot at. Aside from that, I usually prefer the Vindicator with DP. The extra strength plus 13 front armor negates the much shorter range in my mind. Plus the Vindi is easier to hide and move around. I am curious about ripping the arms off of my defiler and making it have 2CCWs though...


----------



## myrmedon (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll keep the twin link heavy flamer and drop the reaper cannon for the extra attack, just wish the model wasn't so freaking big!


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

all i know is that the new LOS rules are gonna really hurt the Defiler
its so big that its hard not to see it and as said before if its armour was better I would use it in a general game

i have a friend that plays Nid's and Necrons so i need the extra anti-infantry fire power to sit back and kill them, so I have 2
but never run just one, you would be better off with just a Vindicator instead 

if your going against an army with more armour than troops or just not that many troops, take a Vindicator and a bunch of Obliterators


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

As everyone has stated, the Defiler is definitely useful, but attracts more than its share of firepower. Its a fine choice as long as you aren't fielding it alone, meaning take more tanks, and it should do fine, or, at the very least, allow the other tanks to wreak more havoc through its martyrdom.


----------

